# Sexing my cobalts



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

I got a group of three suspected male cobalts along with other frogs in a big mixed vivarium. I have been thinning out the group and moving them out as I set up appropriate tanks for them. I got the last tincs out of the leuc tank just in time since they've started breeding behavior now that they're not overcrowded. I'm looking at my remaining tincs now and not 100% sure both cobalts are male. I would appreciate some help from people with more experience. I'll post the confusing frog first and then the other that I'm pretty darn sure is male. He has a slighter build and more pronounced heart shaped pads. 

Frog #1









































Frog #2 who was not feeling very cooperative


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They all look male to me.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree ... both look Male


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh well, it was worth checking. I didn't want to trade one off for a female and then find I had two females. Thank you both.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think your first could be female, pads seem smaller than the second one and doesn't _look_ to have the wrist bands that males have....kinda hard to see with the lighting, but does the first frog have a yellowish band around the wrists?

pads are tiny in this pic...http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy268/brynneth27/20130126_161037_zps1c21c204.jpeg

Second one definitely male though.


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

It doesn't have a yellow band, but it does have a slightly lighter blue band around the wrist. Again, not as bright as the definite male. I feel kind of silly. I put a petri dish in the tank under the cocohut that one uses. Tonight I'm gonna watch them all to see who buzzes. I know I do hear buzzing from that tank, but it is mostly the inferalanis that I see doing it. (He's the last of the displaced frogs and his tank just isn't set up yet. If I can catch the confusing frog buzzing that will settle it for me. If eggs show up that will also settle it, so I guess I should just watch them for a while. Don't worry, any such eggs would be frozen and disposed of until the inferalanis is moved into his own habitat. It's not ideal, but this is how they came to me so I'm trying to make them all comfortable as quickly as I can.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I am no help on sexing these guys but i wanted to give you kudos for doing the right thing and splitting them up. I remember seeing the ad for them and was hoping someone would do so. Thumbs up!


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks  
I was surprised that anyone would put that much time and money into setting them up but not consider their compatibility. He thought they were all male and said he had never heard any calling or noticed any breeding. The tincs were all buzzing away the next day after I got the tank home, and as soon as I took most of the larger frogs out the leucs started singing. There was definitely at least one female frog in there because I found a clutch of eggs (Removed and destroyed) after I started to hear the leucs. That was when I got myself into gear and transferred all three remaining tincs into their own temporary set-up. I've been watching and I actually think two of the leucs are girls and that there's only one male. They must have been pretty stressed to have never bred or called in two years.


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

She's a girl! Turns out she is just a very sneaky lady frog. I found a big mess of jelly with one egg in it in the tank today. She and the male can now live happily ever after by themselves. I'm glad. I had gotten kind of attached to them both and didn't want to have to trade one away.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yaaaay! Congrats!

Was I right about which one was the female?


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep, you were right. The other one was definitely male, but the first one just looked kinda feminine except for her toe pads. I can't wait for more eggs. Want to start raising up fat little cobalt tads.


----------

